# 5 second survey on handedness- please take part



## Grizzly

Please take a few seconds to take part in this survey for me.

Thanks very much.

G


----------



## Pyranha

Is this a survey about 'handedness', or about how people write? And what is the aim?

I ask because I am left handed but, in common with many left handers (and most right handers) I write with my right hand. This is the consequence, in my case, of simply copying elder siblings, I suspect; for people of my parent's generation, it is because one wasn't allowed to write left handed at school.

So, the hand one writes with is not necessarily to do with genuine 'handedness'.

I might vote, if you explain the point.


----------



## aikidomo

GorrrrrD mate, I reckon your a nightmare when you are asked to fill in a form, hee hee :lol: 
:roll: 
clive


----------



## asprn

Pyranha said:


> Is this a survey about 'handedness', or about how people write? And what is the aim?... I might vote, if you explain the point.


I love this forum. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

I'm interested in which hand people actually use to write. 

It's a deeply unscientific survey done with no ulterior motive but for interest.

Over the years, as a teacher and then exam supervisor, I've whiled away my time invigilating by doing informal surveys of the number of right and left-handers in exams. I've been doing this for 40 years now and it would interest me to see if the conclusions I've drawn so far are backed up by using the large survey base that MHF provides.

G


----------



## aikidomo

Hey Grissly,
When did you last go out, and what about the other fuctions of the right hand. :lol: :roll: 
All in fun mate cos I answered your survey.


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Grizzly, I answered as a right-hander but hubby is left handed although does do quite a few jobs right handed, I wouldn't say he was ambidextrous but works with whichever is more comfortable, so don't know which category he fits in??  apart from...A MAN :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## Grizzly

mygalnme said:


> , so don't know which category he fits in??
> Margaret


Which hand does he _write _ with ?

G


----------



## dawnwynne

:lol: :lol: Bet you thought this would be an easy survey Grizzly :lol: :lol: 

I'm a leftie...and I've voted...it will be interesting to see the end results.


----------



## linbob

Grizzly said:


> Please take a few seconds to take part in this survey for me.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> I tried to answer your survey as a left hander but im not allowed as I havent replied to 5 topics !!!!!
> Why that should matter, goodness knows!!


----------



## teemyob

*Handed*

left handed people tend to live shorter lives.

TM


----------



## aikidomo

Right.
Which leg do you kick a ball with and is it the same side as your writing hand.
Apparently this site is full of things for lefties. :wink:

http://www.anythingleft-handed.co.uk/

Have a look at the watch,couldnt make it up.
Cheers
clive


----------



## Chascass

*Re: Handed*



teemyob said:


> left handed people tend to live shorter lives.
> 
> TM


Whys that, do they tend not to be very tall. :lol:

Charlie

A "thank you" thrown in for good measure, hit wrong button :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*LH*

Hi

I am left handed in the sense of I write with my left hand. I use however standard right handed scissors, tin opener etc and struggle to use "left handed products".

I did however have a left handed cheque book from my former bank with the stubs to the right rather than the left.

At school I used biro as the ink from the fountain pen smudged as my left hand followed the ink. I also write with the paper turned at a 45 - 90 degree angle.

Russell


----------



## colpot

I right left handed, but play the guitar right handed and use computer mouse right handed as well.


----------



## Grizzly

Thank you every one who has written a reply and/or registered which hand they write with.

I'll leave the survey up a bit longer and hope to have even more replies. So far, so interesting.

Thanks again

G


----------



## Zebedee

linbob said:


> I tried to answer your survey as a left hander but im not allowed as I havent replied to 5 topics !!!!!
> Why that should matter, goodness knows!!


Hi

That's interesting. I didn't know of that restriction.

I suspect the system thinks you are an unsubscribed member. :roll:

I'll flag this up for Nuke in case it's an oversight or whatever. There may well be a good reason for it, but I can't think what it might be.

Dave


----------



## locovan

*Re: Handed*



teemyob said:


> left handed people tend to live shorter lives.
> 
> TM


My mother lived to 99 :roll:

My Father and I are the only right handed in the family as my 2 Brothers and Mum are left.


----------



## grandadbaza

*Handed*

I find it hard to write with my right or left hand so I ues a pen or pencil!!!!

But I do hold it in my right hand (the pen that is)

But when eating I am aparently left handed as I eat with my fork in my right and my knife in left,
When young I was equally good at football with right or left foot

odd ball or wot?

Baza :?


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Handed*



grandadbaza said:


> But when eating I am aparently left handed as I eat with my fork in my right and my knife in left,


When you're using a kitchen knife to chop food which hand do you hold it in ?

G


----------



## grandadbaza

*Handed*

Actually I do quite a lot of cooking and if I tried to use a Sharp knife with my left hand ,I would probably not have a right hand, so the answer is I chop and slice with right

Baza


----------



## Zebedee

An Ed Psych of Mrs Zeb's professional acquaintance once said the best way to check if a small child was naturally right or left handed was to watch them pick their nose! ( 8O )

He was a bit of a wag so Mrs Zeb burst out laughing, at which he insisted he was being quite serious in principle - even if the example was deliberately rather bizarre to make an impact on his audience. 

"_Watch them doing something quite unconsciously and you will have your answer_" he said!!

Not sure if he was right, but it sounds logical.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

That's interesting ! Lots of nose- picking goes on in exams. I'll keep a look out tomorrow !! We've only been at it for 3 weeks and I've got through a couple of boxes of tissues. 

Only another 12 votes needed to round it up to 100 and a figure I could base a conclusion on - vote now ladies and gentlemen -please.


G


----------



## spykal

mygalnme said:


> snip: I wouldn't say he was ambidextrous but works with whichever is more comfortable,


I would give my right arm to be ambidextrous :lol:

boom boom

the old ones are the best :wink:

Mike ... who has voted


----------



## geraldandannie

spykal said:


> the old ones are the best :wink:


That's debatable :roll:

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

spykal said:


> the old ones are the best :wink:


Yes Mike, but there _*are *_exceptions!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Zebedee said:


> linbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to answer your survey as a left hander but im not allowed as I havent replied to 5 topics !!!!!
> Why that should matter, goodness knows!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> That's interesting. I didn't know of that restriction.
> 
> I suspect the system thinks you are an unsubscribed member. :roll:
> 
> I'll flag this up for Nuke in case it's an oversight or whatever. There may well be a good reason for it, but I can't think what it might be.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'll explain for newbies and moderators 

The restriction is to prevent polls being skewed by people joining only to vote.

As Dave last explained here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-827144.html#827144


----------



## Grizzly

130 this morning. I'm off to collect more data but please keep on voting.

Thanks all

G


----------



## Jodi1

My father is righthanded in everything, but deals cards with his left hand. I'm also righthanded but use my left eye to look down a telescope and my left foot on a spade digging in the garden. Odd bod, me :lol:


----------



## timbop37

I am a twin and we are both left-handed. 

My brother is totally left-handed, whereas I can write with my right hand, play golf and cricket right-handed, and can clog a centre forward equally well with both feet. I do numerous things left-handed and (not as well) right-handed.

We were told in school that we may be mirror twins; one left-handed and one right-handed.

I may be the righty that copied my brother's left-handedness when he was writing.

Who knows.

I did vote left-handed for the pollas that is the hand I write with.


----------



## Hezbez

Another leftie here.

Interestingly though - I've just thought about my toes. I have quite flexible toes and I often use them for picking things up etc - and although left handed, I seem to be right toed.


----------



## mygalnme

He writes with his left hand, Grizzly....so I suppose that makes him left handed??


----------



## Grizzly

mygalnme said:


> He writes with his left hand, Grizzly....so I suppose that makes him left handed??


I'd have to think about that one.... :wink: :wink:

G


----------



## Briarose

Hi I have answered too...............and to bump the topic up I use my right hand, but when on the laptop use both LOL :lol:


----------



## Zozzer

Grizzly said:


> Please take a few seconds to take part in this survey for me.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> G


I write with my left hand, but fortunately we live in an ambidextrous world where many people cope with their right or left handedness without even thinking about it. Some, my wife being one such person can write with BOTH hands, having learned to do so following a broken wrist.

We can do without the acedemia trying to label or pigeon hole people because of which hand they right with. It bears no reality as to what a person can achieve in their life.

The are many GIFTED people who paint with their feet and their mouths.


----------



## dragonflyer

*Write with which hand*

Hi Grizzly

I have voted right handed - BUT I am able to write with either hand though rarely do so nowadays. For shorthand I am purely right handed. For drawing and sketching I am right handed.

However I am left-handed entirely for some things.
Holding the telephone, pouring from a saucepan (jug), draining a saucepan of water, riding a bike with only one hand. I think these activities are trained in over years.

Strangely enough I am left eyed, which causes difficulties with old fashioned cameras. Most people seem to be right eyed.

Regards
Joyce


----------



## olley

I write lefthanded, but do most other things with either, always used to confuse opponents when I played tabletennis, as I kept switching the bat from one hand to the other. :lol: 

Didn't stop me loosing though.  

Olley


----------



## Grizzly

Zozzer said:


> We can do without the acedemia trying to label or pigeon hole people because of which hand they right with. It bears no reality as to what a person can achieve in their life.


This is not something I have come across - ever. I'm certainly not making any judgement whatsoever about the achievements or otherwise of anyone based on the hand they use to write with.

G


----------



## mygalnme

Hi again Grizzly...eats with knife in left hand :? any help?
Throws darts with right.. :roll: still misses the board tho :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

Many many thanks to all who’ve taken part in the poll and added your comments. 

The results are not unexpected but a little higher percentage of lefties than I predicted.

When I started teaching, about 40 years ago, the received wisdom was that around 10% of the population was left handed. Over the years, informally and without keeping data, I’ve been calculating the percentage of left-handed candidates in each exam cohort. It’s an easy thing to do as you stare at them for hours on end. My wholly unscientific view is that the percentage has gone up gradually over the years. 

I suspect that the 16 % figure currently in the MHF poll is partly because many of the respondents are male. Handedness is partly genetic and partly a result of exposure to high levels of testosterone in the womb.

I’m left handed but I ‘m also a neat writer and don’t hold my pen awkwardly or twist my body round as so many children do. My mother was a real pushy mum and made sure that, at every primary school I went to ( 13 in all), I was allowed to write with a pencil ( to avoid the smudging that so often got left-handers into trouble) and no-one attempted to persuade me to write with my right hand. 

I have tried since then to help left handers with their writing but, by the time they get to secondary school, it’s often too late. Many find writing slow and difficult and they sit so awkwardly that they get tired quickly. I do some reading help in primary schools since retirement with children who are very able but can’t read. A higher than normal percentage of them are left handers too. 

At the moment I am supervising candidates who, because they have difficulty with writing ( though they are all high achievers) are doing their exams on word processors. The percentage of lefties here is often 50 %. 

So...if you have a left handed child or grandchild PUSH hard at their primary school to get them help in holding their pen normally and sitting so they are comfortable and their body is not twisted. It can’t start too early and it is so important. I don’t see evidence of it happening in primary schools as there are not enough left handed teachers around who recognise the problem.

G


----------



## litcher

I know many left-handed people write with their bodies/books/hands at an angle, but I wonder why right-handed people who write in right to left scripts, such as Arabic, don't seem to have the same problem?

This is _not_ a criticism, merely something that has puzzled me over the years.

Viv


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks for that Viv- it opens up a whole new field to keep an eye out for. I've not seen anyone actually writing Arabic script but wonder if they have been taught how to hold a pen when they started to write ?

If anyone knows anyone who writes a R to L script and could ask them....please ?

G


----------



## Spacerunner

The real way to tell which handed you are is which way you stir your tea.
Can't remember which way was what. And as I had a terrible stammer when I was a nipper i was most probably a 'secret' left hander.


----------



## Hezbez

Spacerunner said:


> And as I had a terrible stammer when I was a nipper i was most probably a 'secret' left hander.


I wasn't aware that there is any connection between having a stammer and being left handed, but having just googled it, it seems there is.

The writing R to L thing - interesting. I've never seen anyone do this type of writing, but it would be interesting to know if they also get a big inkie smudge up the side of their hand like I do.


----------



## shirleydeputy

Hi Grizzly

Left handed teacher here! I quite agree with you about the necessity for showing children how to hold their pencil and sit correctly to avoid strain in the future, but I find it a losing battle. Most of my colleagues have never thought about it, and hardly any parent of a left hander has ever asked about their child's specific writing needs.

I have taught four year olds with bad habits already well entrenched. Without consistent gentle correction they cannot develop good habits for the future. I often used to think about those now battling with longer pieces of writing at secondary school and wonder how they cope.

The answer is now upon us as the local comprehensive now requires all children to use word processors for their work! 
With the advent of texting and other types of instant communication which do not require writing implements one supposes handwriting is a dying art anyway! :roll:

Shirley


----------



## Hezbez

shirleydeputy said:


> I quite agree with you about the necessity for showing children how to hold their pencil and sit correctly to avoid strain in the future, but I find it a losing battle.
> Shirley


I'm left handed and no-one (teacher or parent) ever tutored me in left handed writing.

To this day, when I do a lot of writing, I get bad cramp up the side of my hand. I've never given it a second thought before (I assumed everyone suffererd from this), but now I wonder if it is purely because of my left handedness.


----------



## Grizzly

I wonder if left handed children in other European countries are taught to hold their pen comfortably when they start to write ? If anyone out there reading this has any info I'd be most interested.

It makes me wince to see the position some adults get into when they write.

I've just been doing some R to L writing and it is a doddle for a left hander- try it Hezbez. Much harder for a right hander though as their hand smudges the page as they write like yours does. A good exercise perhpas for a right handed teacher Shirley ?

G


----------



## Grizzly

Hezbez said:


> To this day, when I do a lot of writing, I get bad cramp up the side of my hand. I've never given it a second thought before (I assumed everyone suffererd from this), but now I wonder if it is purely because of my left handedness.


Do you sit square on to the table ? It might be that you are sitting twisted and this is affecting the muscles etc in your shoulder and arm ?

G


----------



## Hezbez

Grizzly said:


> Do you sit square on to the table ? It might be that you are sitting twisted and this is affecting the muscles etc in your shoulder and arm ?
> 
> G


Good point - I've just tried it and I do sit at an angle to the table. I will make a effort at work on Monday to try and sit square on to the table when I'm writing.


----------



## olley

Just had a look at the way I write, squarish to the table, and the pen held normally but with the paper at about 30 degrees to me, high side to my left. 

Is that usual?

Olley


----------



## Grizzly

olley said:


> Is that usual?
> Olley


Not usual in left handers. Most of them that I've come across anyway, seem to move their body rather than the paper. They twist their left arm so the elbow is stuck out at right angles to their body and them bend the wrist in so that they are writing with their wrist and pen coming down from the top of the paper. They hold their pen in all sorts of peculiar ways and usually don't have a firm enough grip on it that they can shape the letters properly or do joined up writing. You seldom see them sitting comfortably on their seat - more usually squirming round.

If this is comfortable for them then fine, so be it, but usually it is not and they get tired more quickly and have back and shoulder problems. This makes them reluctant to write and the rest follows.

See President Obama !

G


----------



## gnscloz

shirleydeputy said:


> Hi Grizzly
> 
> Left handed teacher here! I quite agree with you about the necessity for showing children how to hold their pencil and sit correctly to avoid strain in the future, but I find it a losing battle. Most of my colleagues have never thought about it, and hardly any parent of a left hander has ever asked about their child's specific writing needs.
> 
> I have taught four year olds with bad habits already well entrenched. Without consistent gentle correction they cannot develop good habits for the future. I often used to think about those now battling with longer pieces of writing at secondary school and wonder how they cope.
> 
> The answer is now upon us as the local comprehensive now requires all children to use word processors for their work!
> With the advent of texting and other types of instant communication which do not require writing implements one supposes handwriting is a dying art anyway! :roll:
> 
> Shirley




was forced by a right handed teacher to do things CORRECTLY :lol: :lol: 
i was forced for my early years to do everything right handed as though i had a diesease, my books were constanly straightened and i was forced to contort my hand to suit, it was only when a left handed teacher in junior school said just write which ever ways comfortable allowed me to turn my book and write with a straight wrist..


----------



## Grizzly

gnscloz said:


> was forced by a right handed teacher to do things CORRECTLY :lol: :lol:
> ..


I don't think any teacher now would tell a left-handed child that it was not writing correctly or force it to use their right hand but, sadly, that's what used to happen and I'm grateful to have had a mother who stopped it in my case.

I hope that any teacher with a left hander in front of them would not imply or say that they were holding their pen incorrectly either. What they would do, I hope, is try to offer advice in the case of left handers who are clearly finding writing a physical strain, who get upset because they tend to smudge when they get the side of their hand dirty or who are reluctant to write because it is not as quick for them.

The whole point is that doing it should be comfortable. If twisting your body is comfortable then fine, let it be. The trouble is that it is not usually comfortable at all but they do not know how to change or what to do to improve the situation. Many are simply not aware that it is the twisting that causes their discomfort.

G


----------



## Pyranha

Well, there you go. I have occasionally tried writing left-handed, but as I have always written right-handed, I suspect a lot of practice would be required even to get up to my usual standard. Almost all other fine motor stuff I do left handed (as well as 'reflex' actions, like catching things thrown to me - another classic check). I played hockey right handed, but then, that is the rule . . . 

There was a programme on R4 recently discussing the incidence if leftie-ness. It is increasing, in part to a reduction in manual work - it was thought that, because a lot of machinery is built for RH use, LHs had less earning power (as well as the sinister superstitions), so were less 'eligible', hence were less likely to pass on their genes. Into the 20thC, and less bigotry, along with more jobs equally do-able, the proportion will move towards a 'natural' level.


----------



## Grizzly

Pyranha said:


> There was a programme on R4 recently discussing the incidence if leftie-ness. .


Fascinating stuff and not a view I'd heard before.

I 'm strongly left-handed and have usually managed to get round it with the right tools. I had a left handed cut-throat razor for section cutting at school and learnt to crochet by following the instructor in a mirror. I used to be a mean fencer and we always kept my left-handedness a secret until a bout started. I have a left handed foil too. Surprisingly I've not passed the gene on.

It would make the life of left handed children a lot easier of they were provided with simple things like the right pair of scissors or even connection for a mouse on their computer. Mine plugs in on the left side and I'm always catching the wire.

G


----------



## Pyranha

Grizzly said:


> I 'm strongly left-handed and have usually managed to get round it with the right tools. I had a left handed cut-throat razor for section cutting at school and learnt to crochet by following the instructor in a mirror. I used to be a mean fencer and we always kept my left-handedness a secret until a bout started. I have a left handed foil too. Surprisingly I've not passed the gene on.
> 
> It would make the life of left handed children a lot easier of they were provided with simple things like the right pair of scissors or even connection for a mouse on their computer. Mine plugs in on the left side and I'm always catching the wire.
> 
> G


I had a left handed woodwork teacher (effectively he was ambidextrous for woodwork, because of the need to demonstrate).

As for the computer mouse, I use a wireless one. Oddly, my mother uses the mouse in her left hand, but no-one told her you could change the buttons around - I find that difficult.

I used to walk past Anything Left Handed most days when they had a shop in Soho; I have a few things from them but have mostly learnt to cope with RH implements - the corkscrew is always good for a laugh, though!


----------



## Grizzly

Pyranha said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, my mother uses the mouse in her left hand, but no-one told her you could change the buttons around - I find that difficult.
> !
> 
> 
> 
> EH ? I use the mouse in my left hand too - can't even think how to do it in my right- but have not changed the buttons round. I right click with my index finger and left click with my middle finger. I don't get on with wireless mice as the batteries run out too quickly....God's way of saying I should get off the computer perhaps ??
> 
> G
Click to expand...


----------



## Hezbez

I don't have any left handed implements and I manage ok.
The only thing I have trouble with is using a manual tin opener.


----------



## Hezbez

The poll is currently showing 16% of Factors are left handed.
The world average is estimated at 7 to 10%

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left-handedness


----------



## Grizzly

Hezbez said:


> The poll is currently showing 16% of Factors are left handed.
> The world average is estimated at 7 to 10%
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left-handedness


That's an interesting article,- thanks for the link. Whoever wrote it goes on to say:

_In his book Right-Hand, Left-Hand,[29] Chris McManus of University College London argues that the proportion of left-handers is increasing ..._

and I'm inclined to agree with Chris McManus though I'll have to read his/ her sources first.

Did you see the left handed watch ? Now that is weird !

G


----------



## litcher

Grizzly said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> was forced by a right handed teacher to do things CORRECTLY :lol: :lol:
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any teacher now would tell a left-handed child that it was not writing correctly or force it to use their right hand but, sadly, that's what used to happen and I'm grateful to have had a mother who stopped it in my case.
> 
> I hope that any teacher with a left hander in front of them would not imply or say that they were holding their pen incorrectly either. What they would do, I hope, is try to offer advice in the case of left handers who are clearly finding writing a physical strain, who get upset because they tend to smudge when they get the side of their hand dirty or who are reluctant to write because it is not as quick for them.
> 
> The whole point is that doing it should be comfortable. If twisting your body is comfortable then fine, let it be. The trouble is that it is not usually comfortable at all but they do not know how to change or what to do to improve the situation. Many are simply not aware that it is the twisting that causes their discomfort.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

I am right handed and when I write my hand is below the line of writing so when I write R to L I don't smudge the writing. My first husband, also right-handed, was an Arab who had no trouble writing in either direction and I had no trouble writing my limited amount of Arabic R to L.

Perhaps this is because we were taught how to hold a pen/pencil "correctly" whereas left-handed people perhaps aren't given so much help.

My 15 year old right-handed daughter holds her pen very strangely as she wasn't taught in the same way but seemed to be allowed to develop her own hold. I can't picture where her hand is in relation to the line of writing so I don't know whether she would have trouble R to L - an experiment for tomorrow! 

Viv


----------



## Nora+Neil

I voted right hand.


----------



## shirleydeputy

Hi

I am interested in the relatively high numbers of left handers too. I think that nationally the figure is usually estimated at 10%.
Is there something about motorhoming that appeals to more left handers?...or is it simply that more men answer? (more men are reputedly left handed) 
When I was at school there were still a few diehard adults who tried to 'correct' my left handedness. (My mother would go into battle on my behalf!) You never hear of that now so perhaps it is just a reflection of the fact that people are now 'allowed' to be left handers!

I teach young children and left handed scissors etc are available for them. When I teach handwriting I am fairly confident in modelling it to the children using my right hand, but demonstrating how to do something on the computer is so much more difficult with the mouse in my right hand. Although I do not reconfigure the buttons I always use it in my left hand! I inevitably end up demonstrating with the mouse in my left hand and bless them I often find some of my right handers trying to swap their mouse over in order to emulate me! Such loyalty!  
Shirley


----------



## Fairportgoer

Hi,

In the 70's my brother had his left hand tied to the chair to try (at the Catholic school we attended) and force him to write with his right hand. He never told anyone until the last couple of years.

He also writes 'upside down' with his hand above where he's writing. Maybe that is because the school never tried to help him write (not correctly) comfortably.

Interesting thread...

Angela


----------



## ChrisandJohn

shirleydeputy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am interested in the relatively high numbers of left handers too. I think that nationally the figure is usually estimated at 10%.
> Is there something about motorhoming that appeals to more left handers?...or is it simply that more men answer? (more men are reputedly left handed)
> When I was at school there were still a few diehard adults who tried to 'correct' my left handedness. (My mother would go into battle on my behalf!) You never hear of that now so perhaps it is just a reflection of the fact that people are now 'allowed' to be left handers!
> 
> I teach young children and left handed scissors etc are available for them. When I teach handwriting I am fairly confident in modelling it to the children using my right hand, but demonstrating how to do something on the computer is so much more difficult with the mouse in my right hand. Although I do not reconfigure the buttons I always use it in my left hand! I inevitably end up demonstrating with the mouse in my left hand and bless them I often find some of my right handers trying to swap their mouse over in order to emulate me! Such loyalty!
> Shirley


Another possible reason for the 'high' number of responses from left handers is that, due to their experience of not being the norm they are more interested in a thread on this subject and more willing to vote on it.

On the other hand the small size of the sample could easily be the only reason for the apparently higher proportion than in the general population.

Some years ago three unrelated males in the same house as me were all left handed. They were my son, my lodger and my partner. I became aware of this at the point where a male left handed friend was also visiting, so there were four left handers staying in the house. The right handers were myself, my daughter and my other son. This was interesting but I just put it down to coincidence.

Chris


----------

